

Michael Douglas Finds Judaism and Faces Anti-Semitism - bolidecaster
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-0315-douglas-anti-semitism-20150315-story.html

======
erebrus
Anti-semitism (and any other form of discrimination) disgusts me and I agree
with much of the article, however I found it very convenient the way the whole
issue of Palestine was simplified (not to say ignored). Even if it's not (at
all!) a valid justification and it actually relates more to anti-zionism than
anti-semitism, ignoring that problem is exactly one of the reasons anti-
semitism persists. None of the sides is innocent and the bombings (on either
side) aren't helping anyone.

